# 1996 Pontiac Grand AM Instrument Cluster change



## frazierdavidson (Jan 31, 2009)

I would start by checking with a reputable salvage yard to see if it's compatable. Your local pontiac dealer may be able to help as well. One problem could be different options, such as engine and trans combinations, gage packages etc. I would be nervous buying a used cluster on e-bay. Even if it's the right one, it may not be any better than the one you have. There might still be rebuilt unit available through a speedo shop. Check with your G.M. dealer. Most exchange units aren't that exspensive. I can't remember if that old of a cluster would need to be programmed once installed. Here again, check with a dealership..


----------



## G_P (Mar 30, 2009)

96-98 models should all use the same parts.


----------



## huynh (Sep 8, 2010)

If I need to buy used parts online, this is where I ordered most of the time:
http://www.car-part.com/

When you enter the year of your car, it will show comparable parts from the other years for you too.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Good site. I have bought a lot of parts for my 89 Riviera there.


----------

